# pictures for drawings



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I dont know where to put this but anyways I usually draw dogs,wolves,or anime but I wanted to try cats now. I cant get any good pictures of mine so I was wondering if any of yall had a good face shot with no flash in the eyes would you let me practice drawing it? It cant be to small either, the bigger the better i always say! 

here are my two most recent drawings.
The first is of our dog Josefina and the second is of our dog Kirara


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You're welcome to use these if you want.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Natalie,
Those are very nice drawings. You have incredible talent for a 13 yr old!  
Do you plan on persuing it as a career someday?


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, you are very talented... your drawings are beautiful! :thumb 

You're welcome to draw any of my cats, I'd be honored!
I have larger versions, these are in my Fotki album & Fotki resizes them.

Jazzpurr









Maxie









Grady









Roscoe









Simon









Peanut


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

cagnes I love those pictures so much!!! haha -- Peanut's little tongue, and Simon being all floppy. Adorable.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Feel free to try drawing my two if you want... you do some wonderful work!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> cagnes I love those pictures so much!!! haha -- Peanut's little tongue, and Simon being all floppy. Adorable.


Thanks!

Those photos of Jack & Mia are amazing... they are both stunning cats! 
Could you please refesh my memory as to how/where you got them? I think I remember from a shelter. Are they littermates? The both have similar uniquely beautiful round heads, gorgeous round eyes & beautiful smoke/shaded coats. I think that they have a British shorthair type of look.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll PM you so as not to hijack the thread.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Please feel free to use any of my pictures. There are a ton of them around.


here are a few:


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

thank you so much yall! Once I finish the dog I am drawing then I will start drawing the cats! those are beautiful, stunning pictures everyone!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lacey'sMuM, I would like to see you're anime pictures :wink: .


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

alrighty then. Once I get them on my website I will let you know. Also I must warn you I drew them many months ago so they arent the best


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> You're welcome to use these if you want.












I hope you like it ForJazz


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

wow, well done! 

I wish I could draw like that!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Awwww...he's so cute.  But his name isn't SATAN.... *cries*


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

8O 8O WOW 8O 8O 

Natalie....You are so full of suprises!  
I sure hope you enter the art contest!
It is the 2nd Art Contest starring Magnum!
You are a fantastic addition to the artists we have here!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

i dont think I cant draw Magnum but I will try!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

lol sorry about that, Jack is very similar to another can on here, I thought it was Satan when I saved the picture to my gallary then realised his name is Jack but forgot to change the name in my gallery. Just changed his name in my gallery 


ForJazz said:


> Awwww...he's so cute.  But his name isn't SATAN.... *cries*


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Hey I know you! LOL You're DoggiesRme10 on 2CP right?*


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

yep thats me but boy do i wish i could change my name on there! lol


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Lacey'sMuM said:


> i dont think I cant draw Magnum but I will try!


I hope you try!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

im being lazy right now though. I finally finished the outline of the dog but I havent started shading it yet. I will get it done this weekend and then give a shot at drawing Magnum!


----------

